# 山風溫暖起伏胸膛 撐起你沉默的盼望



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I'm trying to understand the lyrics to the song: 聽得見的夢想 by 張惠妹

Here is the first verse:
星星安靜閃著光亮 哼唱天使般的樂章
山風溫暖起伏胸膛 撐起你沉默的盼望
摀住耳朵手貼在心上 閉上雙眼能看見遠方
從來沒有害怕 你和我都一樣
沒有到不了的地方

I'm confused about 山風溫暖起伏胸膛 撐起你沉默的盼望. I'm not sure where each phrase/clause ends.

Is it
(A) 山風溫暖
起伏胸膛
(B) 山風溫暖起伏
胸膛 撐起你沉默的盼望
(C) something else?

My guess is A. but that seems weird as I don't think I've seen 起伏 used as a transitive verb "to move up and down the chest"? Or is it OK to use a intransitive verb before the object?! Or is this just an excuse to rhyme (get each phrase to end with the "ang" sound (胸膛 胸膛)?

Thanks for your help!

[Disclaimer as someone always comments: I'm not trying to learn to speak Chinese from lyrics. I like listening to Mandarin songs and want to know what their lyrics mean to native speakers]


----------



## ideys

A is right, since it's  lyrics，like in a poem, it must rhyme.
so 起伏胸膛 is actually 胸膛起伏,
膛，望，章，亮，方, 上，they rhyme via "ang".


----------



## SimonTsai

82riceballs said:


> 星星安靜閃著光亮
> 星星安靜地閃著光亮​山風溫暖起伏胸膛
> 溫暖*的*山風使胸膛起伏​


----------



## Sauliu

I am Chinese and i admit not understanding them all. Lyrics are not so easy to understand.
Maybe can be translated as The wind in the hills warm my heart, holding up my silent hope.


----------



## Skatinginbc

My interpretation:
起伏胸膛: 雙關 both (1) 使胸膛起伏 to stimulate the chest, to cause the chest to rise and fall between each breath, and (2) 使心潮起伏 to excite emotions, to bring new vigor to certain ideas and feelings.

山風溫暖 The mountain breezes are warm.
山風起伏胸膛 The mountain breezes cause the chest to rise and fall.
山風撐起你沉默的盼望 The mountain breezes prop up your hushed anticipation.
撐起: literally "prop up" (figuratively "support, inflate, invigorate").  

胸膛 and 沉默:
The "chest" is where you hold your feelings, emotions, or ambitions (e.g., get something off your chest).  When a feeling, emotion, or ambition is suppressed or kept to oneself, it is "hushed" or "silenced".

If we interpret the original sentence as a poetic variant of 山風溫暖, 胸膛起伏, 撐起你沉默的盼望, then 胸膛 instead of 山風 will become the subject of 撐起你沉默的盼望.  I personally think 山風 is the subject, not 胸膛.


----------



## 82riceballs

SimonTsai said:


> 星星安靜閃著光亮
> 星星安靜地閃著光亮​山風溫暖起伏胸膛
> 溫暖*的*山風使胸膛起伏​


:O !!! Wow, thank you for stringing this all together- very helpful!


Sauliu said:


> I am Chinese and i admit not understanding them all. Lyrics are not so easy to understand.
> Maybe can be translated as The wind in the hills warm my heart, holding up my silent hope.



Thanks for your reassurance that not all native speakers understand the lyrics 



Skatinginbc said:


> My interpretation:
> 起伏胸膛: 雙關 both (1) 使胸膛起伏 to stimulate the chest, to cause the chest to rise and fall between each breath, and (2) 使心潮起伏 to excite emotions, to bring new vigor to certain ideas and feelings.
> 
> 山風溫暖 The mountain breezes are warm.
> 山風起伏胸膛 The mountain breezes cause the chest to rise and fall.
> 山風撐起你沉默的盼望 The mountain breezes prop up your hushed anticipation.
> 
> 胸膛 and 沉默:
> The "chest" is where you hold your feelings, emotions, or ambitions (e.g., get something off your chest).  When a feeling, emotion, or ambition is kept to oneself, it is "hushed" or "silenced".



Wow, thanks as always for sharing your interpretations! I'll see what images I get next time I listen to this song


----------



## fyl

The lyric is ambiguous. My first interpretation is quite different from above.
I thought 山風溫暖起伏胸膛 is 山風溫暖着起伏的胸膛 (温暖 is the verb)
起伏的胸膛 is a natural construct to describe breathing (it seems the song is for athletes), whereas 起伏胸膛 (verb + object) isn't (and with 温暖 before it, it'll be even less natural to me to explain in that way).


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> 山風溫暖着起伏的胸膛


  That's it.  That is the right answer.


----------



## hx1997

fyl said:


> I thought 山風溫暖起伏胸膛 is 山風溫暖着起伏的胸膛 (温暖 is the verb)



That was my first interpretation too. :/
Because 温暖着起伏的胸膛 is structurally similar to 撑起(你)沉默的盼望 (both are verb + adjective + noun).


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

又一句乱七八糟近乎不可解的歌词……


----------



## SuperXW

To friends who criticize the lyrics...

The lyrics is better than many others, in terms of intelligibility.
All you need to do is to consider the lyrics as a Chinese new poem, not a fully-grammatical article.
A poem is often composed by scattered pieces of imagery and emotion, and the reader's imagination would fill the missing parts.
There can be multiple explanations on the same phrases. Like I said in previous posts, that's art. We are not reading an essay.

This verse, to me, it is clearly a motivational pop song 励志歌曲, not hard to understand at all. (I've never read the lyrics nor listened to the song.)

星星安靜閃著光亮 哼唱天使般的樂章
At a clear night, (you) humming beautiful, holy songs,
山風溫暖起伏胸膛 撐起你沉默的盼望
Winds from mountains warms (your) heaving chest (because you are excited), holding up your silent hope (some dream you can hardly tell others) *(I goes with fly in #7, but also accept others' interpretations) *
...
從來沒有害怕 你和我都一樣 沒有到不了的地方
Never be afraid, I'm also like you, nowhere we cannot go...

What do you expect? 在一个温暖的吹着晚风的夜晚，我心潮澎湃，坚信可以排除万难实现梦想? Do we have to write this to sing a song?
歌曲不是只靠歌词来表达涵义的，旋律和音色本身就传递了很多情绪，歌词的片段意象刚好补齐要表达的主旨，缺位的语素有缺位的理由。所以多数人听着歌的时候，并不会指责歌词都是病句，反而会听到重点，心潮澎湃。甚至有些音乐只有名称，人们也能听出故事。这是一个整体的艺术形式，不是纠结语法的地方。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

That is not a good poem line even though we see it as a poem.

还是汉语说吧……

一个好句子，其中一个标准是词语间的搭配合理，在合理的基础上，创造出深刻新奇含蓄等等效果。

"山风温暖起伏胸膛"，语法上有问题。后面的"撑起盼望"，搭配不算出色。

相对来说，星星哼唱乐章倒是更有意思一点。


----------



## SuperXW

我也没觉得这是什么好诗，我都没听过，但我认为对于歌词、诗歌就根本就不应该要求“语法没问题”，否则不用搞什么文艺分析了。
这首至少是听得懂的。如果对这首都要这样苛责的话，那狗屁不通的歌词太多了，恐怕一半的歌词你们都会认为语法有问题，但语法有问题的肯定也有好歌词。


----------

